# Rafe is getting big!!



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Here are the pix that I took today. He has got his winter woolies for real. I also found out how his daddy is bred. He is related to King Fritz and Doc Quixote so I hope he gets some cow savvy from them. LOL. He is about 3 1/2 months old right now and is already about to outgrow his weanling halter. I think by the time he is a yearling, he will be in regular horse sized halters. :?













































































































Here he is by Pokey, he is about 15.2 hh tall or so.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

oh he is lovely, love his thick neck and blaze


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

What a little cutie!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

OOH he is PREEEETTTTYYYYY! I love the stockiness!!

You have a pretty boy on your hands..


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

HES GONNA BE HUGE ! 
He is gorgeous though !! i especially love how thick he is and the Big neck is just sooooooo AMAZING !  i love him...


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow! He's gotten much darker! Looking good!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

holy moly hes gonna be HUGE!!! i didnt realize his sire was a QH, i thought he was pure bred belgian lol


----------



## xAddictionx (Oct 30, 2009)

very adorable!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks ya'll. He is getting ridiculously big. I love his color, I am glad that he didn't turn out that orangey sorrel. To me, that is just too bland. And RG, the only place he shows his cross is on his legs, he has yet to develop a single feather. I am beginning to wonder if he will grow up to have clean legs. I also don't know if his big neck is because he is part draft or if it's because he's fat. He does tend to jiggle when he walks LOL.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

hahahahahahahahahaha lol jiggles o my that was funny. poor rafe


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

He's so gorgeous!!! Wish my foal would arrive! lol


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

OMG! What a pretty baby!!! If he's missing from the pasture one day you might want to try my barn! Lol <3


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, you wouldn't have any trouble catching him. Give him one scratch and he will follow you anywhere and stick his head right in the halter. I can't help it, I spoil him and give him treats all the time :?. He is just too darn cute (even if he is the size of a yearling QH already). I have also discovered the best way ever to teach a young one to lead. Once he got the basic idea of give to pressure, he gets tied to the side of Mom when we take the team out. LOL. Saves me from fighting with him.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Boy, has he grown! He's is gonna be so big, I can't wait to see how he turns out!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Woo he's going to be a big boy!!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Awww such a pretty boy! Is he still in the same pen as mom because I didn't see her......


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

My gosh, he's already bigger than my QH yearling! Haha.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks ya'll. And yes, ILuvjunior, he is still in with mom. I probably won't wean him til about 6 months, she has just given up on trying to keep up with him and stands around eating while he does his own thing.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

holey cow. hes huge. hes about the size of my 8 month old, hes starting to get to big for his baby halter as well. What breed(s) is he? Looks like his hooves have some growing to do, his thick legs make them look tiny lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He is a QHxBelgian. You can see his momma's butt in a couple of the pix. I don't know why his feet look small in the pix; maybe it's because the pen is muddy and he was sinking with every step he would take :?. His feet are actually pretty good sized, he just keeps them worn short because he runs all over the place all the time plus he has been getting to walk a lot on the roads cause he goes with us when we take the team out. LOL.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

My old trainer has a horse related to Doc Quixote. :]


----------

